# Memory Lane Report #3 Friday



## UncleRemus (Oct 27, 2017)

The Rain held off until the end of the day . Many more showed up today with New Surprised . Saturday will be attended by the Hard Core Troupers who always clean up with the best buy's and walk in buyers . It never fails .


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks again for posting--cool stuff as always up there. Jonesing hard for the Spring show now! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2017)

Another no-nose....sick!


----------



## robert bell (Oct 27, 2017)

how much for the monark 5 bars? seen two in pics, would love to get one


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm fairly certain that they were both sold .


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Today was a great day to be at Memory Lane!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you for the great pictures UncleRemus!  Any TOC bikes turn up?  Did anyone take any images of earlier bikes @Jesse McCauley ?


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 28, 2017)

How much is that red monark super deluxe?


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 28, 2017)

Did not notice any TOC Bikes . The teens bikes were there . Saw an Indian that was priced over 2k and was so beat and ugly , I did not take a pic, lol . Other than that , yeah there were lots of PW and for some reason they all look the same to me , LOL . I guess the PW Guys don't have camera's . LOL


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah , that's is a nice Monark . I did not price it . I'm sure it was priced at top dollar though .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 28, 2017)

Didn't see much TOC unfortunately, Catfish had that KILLER Motobike. I managed to come away with an 1898/9 Iver Johnson frameset that made the day trip worth it. Harvey has a rough transitional safety Yost Falcon that got me excited enough to make a big offer...he wanted much much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

Most of the pics from Uncle Remus, Howard, and bicycle Larry covered about everything I saw, but I took a few, thought I'd share them. Good turn out, lots of nice bikes and parts, best of all lots of good people! Joe


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Most of the pics from Uncle Remus, Howard, and bicycle Larry covered about everything I saw, but I took a few, thought I'd share them. Good turn out, lots of nice bikes and parts, best of all lots of good people! JoeView attachment 700782 View attachment 700783 View attachment 700784 View attachment 700785 View attachment 700786 View attachment 700787 View attachment 700789 View attachment 700790 View attachment 700791



thanks for the pictures joe . there great I see tom and jim hern walking in the one picture , great guys to no .


----------

